# Sub Ohm Gurus Attention... New Limits Possible



## Tom (29/1/14)

http://www.empiremods.com/mobile/product.aspx?ProductCode=imr18650ef35

wow...but this would be pushing without a safety factor build in.


----------



## Tom (29/1/14)

lol, even with a voltdrop and a bit of a safety limit it is ridiculous:




how low ohms would you guys go with a 35amp battery?


----------



## Gizmo (29/1/14)

Gee those batteries. Gotta bring em in. Efest really knows what they doing lately.


----------



## CraftyZA (29/1/14)

Impresive battery specs.
However, You will never get 4.2.
Keep in mind the voltage drop when the battery is under load. Now in a perfect mod (ie almost zero resistance from the body of the mod), the voltage drop "should" be around 0.5v to give you 3.7 v under load. the 4.2v is open circuit. ie multimeter direct to the battery.
However, from my understanding, these extreme highdrain batteries drop even more under load. You should most likely only see 3.5v. 
But if that amps rating is correct, you can still manage 122 watts with 0.1 ohm coil if you ignore safety limits.. Personally for me, I prefer my lungs uncooked.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

